# New webcam picture with solid green screen



## macknite (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi, Guys,

Thanks for all your help previously.
I just puchased a new webcam to use on Yahoo Messenger. Product is T'nB Moon Pix HD webcam. I installed the drivers etc, But when I try to check if its working I get a solid green screen. The light on the cam is flashing so its working (I presume). But its not broadcasting any picture. I tried disabling "Direct Draw Acceleration" from DX Diag. No go. Can you suggest what the problem might be. The camera source is ok.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Try a different computer or boot in safe mode. I know that some nVidia drivers would display video as a solid green screen, which may be what you're seeing.


----------



## macknite (Mar 9, 2006)

I appreciate your help always. I was just checking my system again and did a registry check, and found some of the Directx files were corrupted. I downloaded the new version of DX 9.0 and I am happy to report it has solved my problem. The webcam is working fine now. Thanks again. Mike


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Glad it was an easy one. 

*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the page in the upper left corner.©*


----------

